

A Better Way to Learn AngularJS - mfrisbie
http://www.thinkster.io/pick/51d287681e4b9c9098000013/a-better-way-to-learn-angularjs

======
gailees
I guess it's finally time to learn Angular.

------
BrianPetro
Cool project.

------
jmhamel
Can't wait to learn angular!

------
clemnt
Really cool!

